# Test Thread



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Loads fine. Weird. Maybe it's something in the body or title of the thread that is causing a loading issue?

Anyway, this thread and my previous 2 about the my Cruze not starting after oil change can be deleted. That issue was resolved by the way if anyone was wondering. It was the EGR valve that was stuck. Brandon Stone from the Facebook group helped me out. I guess it was just a massive coincidence that it happened immediately after my oil change.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Good......glad it was simple as I am sure you are too.

I tried to load your original post this A.M............still just a blank page........we'll likely never know what that was all about.

Rob


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

same thing happened to Gator a few years ago. egr stuck open.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

LiveTrash said:


> Loads fine. Weird. Maybe it's something in the body or title of the thread that is causing a loading issue?
> 
> Anyway, this thread and my previous 2 about the my Cruze not starting after oil change can be deleted. That issue was resolved by the way if anyone was wondering. It was the EGR valve that was stuck. Brandon Stone from the Facebook group helped me out. I guess it was just a massive coincidence that it happened immediately after my oil change.


nothing massive aboot it,
just a coincidence.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Keeps happening to me when I try to post with their mobile app. It sometimes happens with COTM/MOTM threads. Who even knows. This forum always has issues.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Get a tablet ................................LMAO...................


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

brian v said:


> Get a tablet ................................LMAO...................


That's nice


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

LiveTrash said:


> Loads fine. Weird. Maybe it's something in the body or title of the thread that is causing a loading issue?
> 
> Anyway, this thread and my previous 2 about the my Cruze not starting after oil change can be deleted. That issue was resolved by the way if anyone was wondering. It was the EGR valve that was stuck. Brandon Stone from the Facebook group helped me out. I guess it was just a massive coincidence that it happened immediately after my oil change.


Glad to hear it was resolved. I tried to view the other thread and was wondering. Thanks for posting the additional thread.


----------

